

NoSQL’s great, but bring your A game - meghan
http://gigaom.com/cloud/nosqls-great-but-bring-your-a-game/

======
quanticle
_But this time, Wordnik got smart and tuned the application to account for the
strengths and weaknesses of MongoDB (“Your app should be smarter than your
database,” he says), and MongoDB to account for the strengths and weaknesses
of the cloud._

That's my one major concern about Mongo DB. When I'm using a traditional
database with a well normalized schema, my app doesn't have to be smarter than
my database. My app can be pretty dumb, actually, and rely on the database to
handle optimizing the way it stores data. Having the app concerned with the
way data is stored violates the separation of concerns in my mind. The app
should be dealing with transforming and performing logic on the data. Let the
database deal with the messy details of how the data is actually stored.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Excluding projects that immediately crashed and burned, I've never seen a
database used by just one app. Even apps all in the same language is very
rare. If anyone on your team can absent-mindedly circumvent all your data
integrity rules merely by setting up a database client, you're in for some
long and painful nights.

------
rbranson
How are spinning disks just an issue with NoSQL? This feels like a thinly
veiled ad piece for MongoDB.

------
cppsnob
"unless you’re willing to spend beaucoup dollars on buying and operating
physical infrastructure"

This is the biggest misconception out there about cloud computing.

Cloud computing has nothing to do with saving money. It is usually MORE
expensive than comparable--and even more powerful--physical hardware. The
advantage of cloud computing is the ability to spin up and shut down instances
when you want.

------
puzza007
s/NoSQL/MongoDB/

~~~
ericflo
Yeah, that distinction really bothered me. It's like writing an article about
the internet after having used only one website.

------
mattadams
Is this just a subvertisement for Mongo?

